# Repair cracked glass cooking hob



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

I think you'll find that Replacement is going to be your Only Option.......
And,......
Yes,... I'd replace it before I used it anymore......


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

See if you can order the hob. Try here http://www.repairclinic.com/0001.asp


----------

